
I tried to short the Dow with my 401(k) - tekdude
https://slate.com/business/2020/09/shorting-the-dow.html
======
sharemywin
you have to be careful with those leveraged short stocks.

you need to hold it for days or weeks not months. otherwise it eats you for
lunch.

take a look at a historical chart. it's ugly.

~~~
sharemywin
personally I would look at holding about half your money in the market.
30%-50% in cash and by a 3x bull eft some at 20% down. some at 30% down. 40%
down. etc.

you can even set it up with a limit order buy.

64.04 looks like recent peak for (SPXL).

